# 2013 August online comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the August online comp, the eighth of the year. Forecasts of an early warm spring are music to my ears in cold Canberra, I hope that everyone is dealing with winter alright in their neck of the woods, and finds a few fish this month.

Top ten on the leaderboard after July are below:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	964
2	Bertros	748
3	Cheaterparts	746
4	Paul B	675
5	Robsea	665
6	Float	655
7	Killer	601
8	Solatree	596
9	Premium	593
10	Kanganoe	577
11	Ado	516
12	Daveyak	329
13	MrX	282
14	Spork	280
15	Brolans	179
16	Scoman	166
17	Marty75	97
18	cjbfisher	96
19	Nad97	74

*The August 2013 comp will run from Saturday August 3rd until Sunday August 11th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:4/813
State and Location Fish Caught In:QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:bonito 60cm and snapper 45cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):30lb
Conditions (optional):nice
Other Comments (optional):i think the bonito will yield more points

Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:10/8/13
State and Location Fish Caught In:QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Cobia 28kg+ / 155cm+
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):50lb
Conditions (optional):glassy
Other Comments (optional): Was chasing snapper and was buzzed by a whale. Soon after then the rod took off. I reckon it was swimming with the whale; crazy!
Lucky the swell was small. It had a bunch of crabs in its guts and i did see some free swimming crabs on the surface.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 4 - 8 -13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic -- Cleeland Bight Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Draughtboard shark 75 cm to the lower tail fin
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Bait fished 
Conditions (optional): Over cast and breezy 
Other Comments (optional): with Saturdays wind at 25 Kt + keeping us off the water today was a little better shame the fishing wasn't
only caught 5 of these less than game species better luck next W/E


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice fish lads!

My initial offering does not seem to be in the species list. Don't know if it is lumped in with snoek. Any thoughts on this lads? Thought that i would post this in case i do not get a crack at another session next weekend.

Name of Angler: robsea
Date Caught: Sunday 4 August
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Barracouta (axehandle), 73 cm (had to edit here as read brag mat wrong initially)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Gulp 5 inch jerkshad, 10 lb leader
Conditions (optional): sunny, and fair bit of wind times
Other Comments (optional): My first fish of this kind


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

robsea said:


> Nice fish lads!
> My initial offering does not seem to be in the species list. Don't know if it is lumped in with snoek.


it's listed in the ANSA species list with a size of 80 cm as par


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, Cheaterparts, but Barracouta is not a barracouda  . Thanks for your reply as it led me to investigate the ANSA site.

http://ansa.com.au/demo/wp-content/uplo ... actors.pdf

Unfortunately barracouta is rated at 100cm as par at above list but not sure as to what The Squidder may indulge. Early days yet but what a blast it was to go off shore..albeit not too far. I had one albatross or maybe 6 eyeball me on the wing no more than 5 metres from me. So good!


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
Date caught 9/8/13
Location Kangaroo Island SA
Species Black bream
Length 40 CM
Tackle 6lb mono and halco scorpion


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught: 10 Aug 2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Gulf St Vincent
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 79cm Snapper and 25cm squid
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Half pilly on 5/0 circle hook, 2500 stradic and T-curve revo 2-5kg rod, 10lb power pro braid.
Conditions (optional): Overcast 
Other Comments (optional): Another TOW with a near PB kayak snapper not eligible. I also got a squid on my snapper bait by accident - it refused to let go.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer
Date Caught: 11/08 2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld , Elimbah Creek. 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Dusky flathead, 23cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 6lb , blade lure.
Conditions (optional): Good.

Other Comments (optional) : This will be a tail of Woe , I've been suffering from a severe case of Gout in the last week& a half, & only managed to get out for a little while on Sunday morning & only caught this little Flathead, Shit happens. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

August comp is scored - and with a measly 160-odd points in August Carnster is looking increasingly hard to beat.

Fulls scores for August were:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	163
2	Kanganoe	118
3	Robsea	104
4	Bertros	102
5	Cheaterparts	83
5	Solatree	83
7	cjbfisher	80
8	Killer	40

And cumulative scores for the YTD:

POSITION	Angler	Score
1	Carnster	1127
2	Bertros	850
3	Cheaterparts	829
4	Robsea	769
5	Kanganoe	695
6	Solatree	679
7	Paul B	675
8	Float	655
9	Killer	641
10	Premium	593
11	Ado	516
12	Daveyak	329
13	MrX	282
14	Spork	280
15	Brolans	179
16	cjbfisher	176
17	Scoman	166
18	Marty75	97
19	Nad97	74

Random prize winner for August is cjbfisher - congratulations, send me a PM and we'll sort out a goody for you.

September comp starts this Saturday, and runs from *September 7th to 15th* - lock it in folks.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats Carnster! Setting the standard. Thanks Squidder for the mathematicals. Champion! September looks like a make or break month but it's gotta be betta than June and August for the southerners. Do fish caught o/s count in the comp? Inquiring only but am planning to be absent for November comp time in cooler climes.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers Rob - just to clarify I have set the benchmark for barracouta at 70cm so your 73cm model scored 104 points.

Also Solatree, I scored the squid as your entry for August rather than a TOW - let me know if you want this changed.

Rob, if you (or anyone) catch a fish overseas during the comp period I am happy to do my best to score it fairly - remember it has to be caught from a kayak though 

Also remember that this year, only your 10 best entries count towards your final score for the year, so it's no big deal if you miss a comp or two.


----------

